# Is low dose naltrexone dead?



## 16487 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have been eyeing that drug since it went too phase III back in 2003. I haven't been able to find any info on it in awhile though. The company that was researching it still has the same blurb about the phase III stuff on it but no updates. Did this drug die?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They may still be doing the Phase III trials...they can take a couple of years to get enough people through.If the company has a contact us link you might try emailing them.I did find this dated 2005 http://www.ptjournal.com/Daily/DailyDetail.cfm?chosen=64157 that one place "has completed patient enrollment for a Phase III study" which is encouraging.It can take awhile to run 600 patients (this study) through a clinical trial. It takes time to get them all recruited and often with the staffing they can only do so many people at a time depending on what tests and monitoring need to be done.K.


----------



## 16487 (Mar 28, 2005)

I was wondering simply because I had not seen any change in the its status for about 2 years. And I ran across a thread that some one mentioned it was dead. However they may have been refering to something or someone else. Those companies seem to be pretty anal about what info they give out. My friend got some info from them once because the way he wrote convinced him he was an investor. When he asked back if he could participate in a trial they never wrote him back.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Painboy,i have the e-mail from the "girl in charge" of the trial.BTW,I HAVE LDN HERE and i can't tolerate the head ache associated with it.At first it seems to help.Everyone is different.


----------



## 16487 (Mar 28, 2005)

Would it be too much trouble for you to post the email Spas? Or at least paraphrase what she said. I read your post on LDN, sorry it didn't work. However, the clinical version may have a coating in order to be time released so it works in the right place. Just a thought. I think zelnorm may work like this.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I can't find it rigth now but here the LDN Yahoo groupainboy:http://groups.yahoo.com/group/lowdosenaltrexone/There is also the LDN web site...


----------



## 16487 (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks Spas. Great info.


----------

